# Up North event anyone?



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello guys,

There is no way i could get to the london meet up (gutted) Just to hard for me with a baby on the way.

Just wondering if anyone else would like an up north event too?

xx


----------



## cazscot (Oct 10, 2010)

Think that is a great idea Phoebe, would depend where and when.  I have too much on in uni and wont be able to make another meet till at least after my exams in December


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2010)

If you can wait - there was some talk of repeating the York meet next year

Winter is not a good time for people to travel though


----------



## rachelha (Oct 10, 2010)

It would depend on when and where for me too?  It would be lovely meeting people but would not be able to travel far with a baby.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 10, 2010)

rachelha said:


> It would depend on when and where for me too?  It would be lovely meeting people but would not be able to travel far with a baby.



I would also be interested in a York one as well


----------



## ypauly (Oct 10, 2010)

York = Trains


Count me in


----------



## rspence (Oct 11, 2010)

*what about manchester?*

I'd like to meet up in manchester with others at some point.


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm up for it!

Richard


----------



## Klocky (Oct 13, 2010)

rhall92380 said:


> I'm up for it!
> 
> Richard


Hope you were still talking about the meet there Richard!


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 28, 2010)

Dependin on dates, York or Manchester are easy enough for me. I just missed out on the York meet earlier this year


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 30, 2010)

Either is Fine with me. I love both cities. I cant do Jan or Feb (because im due around then) and if we dont fancy winter what about May or June?

x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 30, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> Dependin on dates, York or Manchester are easy enough for me. I just missed out on the York meet earlier this year



Both places are fine with me


----------



## MargB (Nov 1, 2010)

Both places are fine with me too - it would be good to meet up.

Wanted to go to the London one but can't make that date.  Funnily enough there is something else on the same date and also in London that I would also loved to attend.

Ah well.


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 1, 2010)

Would definitely be there if I can. Work weekends a lot and travel up and down the country a lot, but still. Currently living in Newcastle - York and Manchester both fair game. 

Earlier better than later next year for me - but that's just cos of sprogging....


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm up for either york or manchester.....

I wanted to do the London one, but just cannot get down for the date it is.


----------



## mimms2 (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I could do the york meet ... or maybe at a push the manchester meet ,, ROLL ON lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 8, 2010)

mimms2 said:


> I think I could do the york meet ... or maybe at a push the manchester meet ,, ROLL ON lol



I can also do either of those meets


----------



## Monica (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd be up for the York one too. I'd love to meet you for real.
It's only an hour's drive from here, but if I have to take the bus, well just 1 1/2hrs.


----------



## thenat (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum but would be interested in a meet. Manchester would be ideal for me 

Nat


----------



## macast (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd be up for a meet too.... prefer York... but Manchester would be ok as they do have trains


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2011)

I would lobe to come too - but whoever is organising it avoid June as there is a meet in Glasgow - to which you would all be made welcome


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2011)

York would be good for me to. Now we need to come up with a date and venue.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 31, 2011)

With some notice I should be able to pop in to a northern meet some time in the future.


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2011)

YORK pleeeeaaase!


----------



## rhall92380 (Feb 1, 2011)

York or Newcastle are good for me too

Richard


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 1, 2011)

*Do we need to get a date in the diary and choose a venue*

Hi Guys and Girls,

Do we need to come up with a date and venue ?

I know Phoebe first suggested a northern meet - Phoebe do you want to choose??

York or Manchester and a date which you will be comfortable with now you have got your precious little Jemima x


----------



## Lairyfairy (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm new to Diabetes and the forum so would love to be either at York or Manchester.

Lairy x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

So the date has now been set for the Glasgow meet of the 12th June and the Birmingham meet has now been arranged for 17th September.

So should we arrange a place and date for the 'Up North event'.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2011)

Northerner is still to decide on the 3rd birthday of the Forum in November

If you want York. ask Alan


----------



## FM001 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Northerner is still to decide on the 3rd birthday of the Forum in November
> 
> If you want York. ask Alan





York is a beautiful city and has a fantastic railway museum for those wanting to make a day of it.


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

if York is to be the venue then there are lovely markets on throughout the year

*Dates of specialist markets 2011* 
Farmers' Market 

Last Friday of each month - except: 

?18 February 2011
?11 November 2011 (tbc)
?20 December 2011 (St Sampson's Square)

Continental Market 
?22 - 27 February 2011
?9 - 12 June 2011
?13 - 16 October 2011

Fair Trade Festival 
?11 - 13 March 2011

Easter Crafts & Food Fayre 
?21 - 23 April 2011

Easter Sunday Market 
?24 April 2011

Easter Fun Fair - St George's Field 
?15 - 26 April 2011

Made in Yorkshire Crafts 
?21 - 25 April 2011
?25 - 29 May 2011
?24 - 28 August 2011
?26 - 30 October 2011
?24 - 27 November 2011 (Guildhall)
?1 - 18 December 2011

Art Festival 
?7 - 8 April 2011

Italian Market & Alfa Romeo Owners' Club 
?30 April, 1 - 2 May 2011
(Alfa Romeo Owners' Club Day 1 May 2011 ) 

Made in Cumbria Regional Food Fayre 
?20 - 22 May 2011 (St Sampson's Square) 

Summer Crafts & Food (Including Tea on the Lawn) 
?14 - 17 July 2011 (Parliament Street and St Sampson's Square)

Yorkshire Day 
?1 August 2011

Charity Market 
?30 July 2011

Festival of Food & Drink 
?16 - 25 September 2011

Big Green Market 
?3/4/5/6 November 2011

St Nicholas Fayre 
?24 - 27 November 2011

York's Festive Fayre  
?3 - 18 December 2011

hope this helps with choosing a date (if people decide on York)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, only thing is - as most people are working, Saturday I think would be the favoured day


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, as long as it isn't over Easter, I'd love to meet up in York.


----------



## MargB (Mar 10, 2011)

Ditto to what Monica said.  I am also not available most of August.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 10, 2011)

I reckon I might be able to get to York too. If I can find a cheapish B&B I could probably even stay for half an hour.  Probably not possible for me much before June though.


----------



## Monica (Mar 11, 2011)

According to macast's list there's a continental market from the 9 - 12 June. I've been to that a few times, they sell some lovely food stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Monica said:


> According to macast's list there's a continental market from the 9 - 12 June. I've been to that a few times, they sell some lovely food stuff.



Unfortunately those dates clash with the Glasgow meet on June 11th  We need to get a date nailed down for this folks, I want to go to York!


----------



## macast (Mar 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately those dates clash with the Glasgow meet on June 11th  We need to get a date nailed down for this folks, I want to go to York!



could someone list when other meets are on so that we can get a suitable date sorted out before everyone has things planned.  if you lot are like me your diaries get filled up really quickly

there is always something to do in York but I listed the special market dates in case you fancy one of them


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently we have:

London - April 9th 2011
Taunton - May 14th 2011
Glasgow - June 11th
Brighton - July (date TBA)
Birmingham - September 17th

plus, the Forum's 3rd Birthday on 12th and possibly 19th November (may be a North and a South venue)

No reason why there shouldn't be more than one in a month, as often a lot of people can only make one anyway. What about the end of June/early July for York, as Brighton may be too far for many of our Northern members?


----------



## Monica (Mar 11, 2011)

That's right, I'll only attend York, so to me it makes no difference whether it's close to another meet. End of June/beginning of July is fine with me.

Am wondering if Carol would/should come with me. Well, I doubt she'll want to.


----------

